# selfie



## Frenchteachah

Comment dit-on "selfie" en français.  C'est quand on prend un autoportrait avec son téléphone portable.


----------



## Wozzeck

Basiquement : Selfie = autoportrait

 ...

Wiki a une définition assez simple d'un selfie, c'est un autorportrait  fait avec appareil portable, le phénomène étant lié aux réseaux sociaux.  En quelque sorte un autoportrait fait à la va vite, le phénomène  toucherait essentiellement les jeunes filles.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selfie


 Urbandictionary donne une définition plus restrictive. Sur un selfie on  est décontracté, on ne regarde pas l'objectif, et la photo doit montrer  explicitement le bras pour montrer qu'il s'agit bien d'un autoportait,  ce qui suggère : je n'ai pas de compagnon ou compagne, la preuve  personne n'a pu me prendre en photo, au secours quelle détresse,  j'attends l'âme soeur.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=selfie


----------



## LART01

Hello

On _s'essaye à un selfie/on prend un selfie _d'après cet article:

http://www.ouest-france.fr/nelson-mandela-obama-schmidt-cameron-le-selfie-qui-buzze-1777513


----------



## Omelette

And for those who hadn't noticed, Le Monde of 29.11.13 states that 'selfie... est en voie d'entrer dans le langage grand public'. 
And also adds 'selfise (pratiquant du selfie)'


----------



## Bastoune

On voit déjà au Canada les termes "autoportrait" ou "égo-photo" pour traduire "selfie".


----------



## Nicomon

*Termium* suggère :   _égoportrait / autophoto / autoportrait   
_Et le *GDT*_ suggère :  autoportrait / égoportrait

_J'aime le son de_ « autophoto / égophoto ».    Autoportrait _fait plus penser à _self portrait. 
_


----------



## tizzfitz

"_Égophoto_" ou "_égoportrait_" pourrait bien devenir la traduction officielle de la "Commission de terminologie et de néologie", étant donnée la référence dans "_selfie_" à "*selfish*" (= égocentrisme, égoïsme). En tout cas cette traduction me plaît bien !


----------



## wildan1

_Égophoto _? Vraiment ? (Alors on emprunte un mot latin pour remplacer un mot anglais -- à quoi bon ça ?!)

_Selfie_ ne me dérange pas et--let's face it--c'est déjà rentré dans le langage de tout francophone assez à la page pour posséder un téléphone portable.

Question grammaticale : pourquoi pas _*une* selfie_ (le terme se référant à une photo ou une image…)


----------



## Bastoune

"Égo" est un mot français d'origine latine puis "photo" est d'origine GRECQUE !  Le mot "selfie" est moche. En passant, le mot est masculin parce qu'il se réfère à un "portrait" fait par soi-même.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Masculin probablement par analogie d'"autoportrait".


----------



## Nicomon

If people started using words like « autophoto » or « egophoto »,  you guys wouldn't be having this discussion about the gender  of  "selfie".  

Photo is clearly feminine...   Lu sur un blogue :  





> « Autophoto » pourrait être utilisé en général et « égophoto » dans le cas d'une personne qui aime bien se photographier.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

But is autophoto un or une???  Likewise for egophoto??? not that I trust BlogEnglish which is a different variety of standard English.

To confirm selfie, Le Monde says un selfie but on the same page says un Frenchie (used in USA apparently) : "Les Frenchies se sont reunis..... " so selfie and frenchie are both treated as Masculine.


----------



## DearPrudence

guillaumedemanzac said:


> And a further problem, is the "s" plural of selfie and Frenchie  pronounced as an /s/ ???   and is the plural of Oohlala with an "s" and  is that "s" pronounced???


On ne prononce pas le "s" final de "selfies", pour autant que je sache.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

_Autoportrait _seems good to me. But you're fighting a losing battle (with French from France at least).


----------



## Nicomon

So either we use the English word "as is" in both languages and say  «* un *selfie* », *or we try to coin a neologism in French as well. 
But I'm well aware that this is fighting a losing battle and  truth be known... I often say « un selfie » myself.   But I might write the more French sounding options.


----------



## CarlosRapido

L'original anglais '_selfie_' n'est qu'une contraction de _'self portrait_' , je n'y voit aucune référence à 'selfishness'.  Ceci dit, les néologismes (Canada) 'égophoto - égoportrait' traduisent bien l'aspect exhibitionniste et narcissique du phénomène.  Je vote donc avec mes compatriotes pour *égophoto* (fém) ou *égoportrait* (masc).

Signé; Buck D. Trend


----------



## Reynald

L'usage en France a unanimement choisi "un selfie / des selfies" (sans prononciation du _s_ au pluriel). Je dis _unanimement_ parce que je n'ai jamais entendu autre chose.

Un facteur à prendre en considération dans les raisons du choix fréquent de la conservation d'un mot anglais est la longueur du mot, le choix d'un mot courant étant d'abord oral. Ici, entre deux syllabes et quatre syllabes, le choix est vite fait.


----------



## Saints22

egoportraits =  C'est moche et c'est quelque peu insultant pour ces pauvres gens qui veulent simplement se prendre en photo devant la tour Eiffel sans se faire voler leur portable. 

Je ne vois aucun mal à utiliser le mot *auto-portrait *vu que c'est un mot antérieur au dévelopement de Selfie et il a une connotation plus professionnelle, plus mature et plus respectable. 
Et honnêtement *Selfie *est mignon en soi et est très utile lorsque l'on veut employer un registre plus familier.

Citoyens et Citoyennes du monde, je vous dis: NON, Il ne faut pas avoir honte d'utiliser des emprunts de temps en temps. Il y aura toujours de belles expressions françaises et de toute façon les anglophones n'arrêtent pas de copier nos macarons, rendez-vous et champagnes

Tout sonnera toujours plus cool en Anglais but everything sounds sexier in French


----------



## annie21

Bonjour! Si je prends un selfie, je pourrais dire aussi: me photographier, ou se prendre une photo, ou prendre une photo par moi-même? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Kajeetah

Je fais un selfie
Je me prends en photo (moi-même)
Je me photographie (moi-même)

Mais maintenant tout le monde ou presque dit "faire un selfie", c'est plus lié à l'appareil qui prend la photo, je pense.

Si je me prends en photo avec un vrai appareil photo, je ne dirais pas "je fais un selfie", je dirais "je me prends en photo"


----------



## merquiades

Bonjour.  J'ai décidé de bannir "selfie" de mon vocabulaire.  Mais j'ai un doute... est-ce qu'on écrit égo-portrait, égoportrait, ou égo portrait?  J'ai vu les trois possibilités.  La première me semble plus cohérente mais le dictionnaire de la maison propose l'option 3, tout ensemble.  Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nicomon

merquiades said:


> Mais j'ai un doute... est-ce qu'on écrit égo-portrait, égoportrait, ou égo portrait?


 Perso, je l'écrirais en un seul mot.  Comme sur cette page du GDT (qui propose aussi _autophoto_).


Saints22 said:


> Je ne vois aucun mal à utiliser le mot *auto-portrait *vu que c'est un mot antérieur au développement de Selfie


 Au risque de me répéter (voir post 6)  je fais une nuance entre _selfie_ et _self portrait_.
Bien que le commentaire de Saints22 date de plus de 4 ans,  j'ajoute cet extrait de Termium : 





> Le terme générique «autoportrait» peut aussi être employé pour rendre «selfie». Il n'est toutefois pas l'équivalent exact de «selfie» parce qu'il peut aussi désigner un dessin ou une peinture alors que le terme anglais «selfie» ne renvoie qu'aux autoportraits photographiques


   Mon choix personnel, s'il faut franciser _selfie _serait : _autophoto  _ou (en cas de narcissisme) _égophoto. _


----------



## Reynald

Si même les Académiciens se permettent le selfie maintenant ! 


> C’est l’autre, admiré, qui nous révèle à nous-même, et non se mirer dans une glace ou, tel un Narcisse rompu au numérique, dans un _selfie_.


 Discours
Bon, sans doute un clin d'œil à sa double nationalité.


----------



## Nicomon

Je remarque que le mot _selfie _a été laissé en italique, comme on le fait pour les mots « étrangers ».
On dirait que l'Académicien hésite à le franciser.   

Cela dit _selfie _est accueilli par Larousse et le Petit Robert depuis 2015-2016.
En matière d'anglicisme, il y a pire, mais je continue d'aimer le son allitératif de :  _autophoto. _


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Autophoto is fine but autoportrait is art - Vincent van Gogh.

I still repeat what I said between #21 & #22 : selfie is the photo taken by self of self (with others) with a selfie-stick - for which there is no word in French beyond the ridiculous  perche auto portrait ou canne auto portrait/photo!


----------



## In-Su

guillaumedemanzac said:


> autoportrait is art



Even the word _portrait_ to refer to a photograph doesn't sound quite right to my ears. If I were to hear _autoportrait_ for a selfie in real life, I don't think I could keep from laughing.


----------



## Nicomon

guillaumedemanzac said:


> Autophoto is fine but autoportrait is art


  My point all along.  Since post 6, back in 2014.
_Autoportrait = self-portrait _ not _selfie.       _I'd use it for this definition :





> Portrait d’un peintre, d’un artiste exécuté par lui-même. Les autoportraits de Van Gogh.



For _selfie stick_, see this thread : selfie stick


----------



## DearPrudence

guillaumedemanzac said:


> I still repeat what I said between #21 & #22 : selfie is the photo taken by self of self (with others) with a selfie-stick - for which there is no word in French beyond the ridiculous  perche auto portrait ou canne auto portrait/photo!


guillaumedemanzac, you seem to have a weird obsession for selfie sticks :-/
No, they are not compulsory for a selfie!
selfie | Definition of selfie in English by Lexico Dictionaries

*selfie*
(also *selfy*)
*noun (selfies)*
_informal_

A photograph that one has taken of oneself, typically one taken with a smartphone or webcam and shared via social media.
_‘occasional selfies are acceptable, but posting a new picture of yourself every day isn't necessary’_


----------



## Kecha

guillaumedemanzac said:


> I still repeat what I said between #21 & #22 : selfie is the photo taken by self of self (with others) with a selfie-stick - for which there is no word in French beyond the ridiculous  perche auto portrait ou canne auto portrait/photo!


I'm with DearPrudence on this. 

You can take a selfie by just extending your arm in front of you.
Like this: https://fscl01.fonpit.de/userfiles/...o-images/selfie-dangerous-risks2-w810h462.jpg 
It's actually the most common, as not everyone has a stick.
Another possibility is to stand in front of a mirror and photograph the reflection, with various potential failures because of the flash or untidy bathrooms.

A selfie with several people is sometimes (jokingly?) called a "groulfie" (for "group selfie").


----------



## Reynald

merquiades said:


> Bonjour.  J'ai décidé de bannir "selfie" de mon vocabulaire.


Ça va être dur ! 

Sur le thème du selfie (maintenant sans guillemets ni italiques dans la presse), on a aujourd'hui en français :
selfie de groupe / filtre à selfie / zones sans selfies / selfie cool / perche...

Relevés dans cet intéressant article (pour l'abondance de termes qu'il contient sur le sujet… et pour un petit répertoire de la folie qui s'est emparée de certains).



> Le selfie, qui a déferlé sur la planète en une décennie, tue cinq fois plus de personnes que les attaques de requins. Et de plus en plus chaque année, avec les perches et la sophistication croissante des smartphones.


​


----------

